# Burmmer @ Work



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous horse!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

What a stunning horse!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

he is so handsome. I love the last picture when the motorcycle guy is looking at him! Cute :]
I wish I lived over there, I would buy him!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*wat a gorgeous horse! i wish i could get him *


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's stunning!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

He's absolutely gorgeous!!
x


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*Gasp* Gaaawwwwwgeous!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow niiiiiice he's sexy


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

gorgey!!!! luv himm!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

aww cutie!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

waw incredible movement. You could sell a horse like that for 30,000+ easily here. I would seriously consider importing him here and sell him here. Even after the import fee and all the trouble you would be making an even HUGER profit. It's a shame you are not keeping him! I would buy him in a heartbeat at that price!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

he's lovely! good luck selling him


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

He's absolutely beautiful! You're pretty brave to ride next to a motorbike on a road without a hat. I would be too scared, but at least it shows your horse is quiet


----------

